
Reynholm Industries: Welcome - Jaruzel
https://www.reynholm.co.uk/
======
metafunctor
The IT Crowd was great, I never knew there was a website for Reynholm
Industries :)

Sadly, the certificate on this website has expired last summer.

~~~
flapcoin
[http://bluffball.co.uk/](http://bluffball.co.uk/) \-- it's been "coming soon"
for a long time now. ludicrous displays, 'avin a laugh.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
did you see that ludicrous display last night?

------
Flenser
Anyone know/guess the username/password for the staff intranet?

[Edit] Nevermind :)

------
flapcoin
In case its not obvious this is from The it crowd.

